# Chewing Blankets in Crate??



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

Dagger is really bad about chewing up any blanket I put in her crate. Not EATING them, just chewing them up and spitting out the pieces. I have two blankets (which are now dog blankets that she lays on in the living room while she chews on toys) that are riddled with holes! Even if I put a toy in her crate, she'll chew the blanket.

I've finally taken the blankets out of her crate, but the crate is in the bedroom, and when she moves around at night it's really loud without something in it to absorb the sound of her big feet tromping around! I tried putting a towel under the bottom tray (because it's one of those with the slide-out bottom) but she found a way to pull that out from under the tray and started chewing it up, too!!! I can't win!

Is there anything I can do to get her to stop chewing the blanket? It's hard to get on to her as she does it, because she's usually in her crate when I'm not there.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't wait to see the answers to this question. Luckily Woolf doesn't chew his bed up, but my Lab has gone through many, many beds because she chews them to pieces.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Confucious say, "Dog who eat blanket, lay on ground." 

Too much of a choking hazard to let a blanket chewer have a blanket unattended. In my house, a dog gets one chance. If he shows signs of wanting to eat the blanket, the blanket gets taken away.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Confucious say, "Dog who eat blanket, lay on ground."
> 
> Too much of a choking hazard to let a blanket chewer have a blanket unattended. In my house, a dog gets one chance. If he shows signs of wanting to eat the blanket, the blanket gets taken away.


Geesh, Emoore I'm following you around tonight? But love that quote. Doggy eat blanky, doggy no get blanky, bed, whatever. Mine sleeps in his bed everynight and never chews it at ALL, but just the other day he partially ate it when I put it in the crate for the day. No more bed in crate for a good while.


----------



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Confucious say, "Dog who eat blanket, lay on ground."
> 
> Too much of a choking hazard to let a blanket chewer have a blanket unattended. In my house, a dog gets one chance. If he shows signs of wanting to eat the blanket, the blanket gets taken away.



That's what I've been doing, just letting her sleep in the crate with a chew toy and nothing else. I didn't even think about her choking on a piece of it, since I normally find the pieces around the crate. She ONLY chews it in the crate, too, not in the living room where I keep the blankets now. I guess she just gets bored or something. Oh, well! Maybe when she gets a little older I'll give it another try. She's only 11 months old.:wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Up until a couple months ago, Shasta had NOTHING in her crate at all to chew on. She's reliable now sleeping outside of her crate in the bedroom but i have to make sure there's no underwear or socks laying around that my husband decided belonged on the floor instead of the hamper. We tried a blanket in her crate and that was NOT going to work. have you tried spraying the blankets down with chewing deterrent sprays? There's a good one called Bitter Yuck but its so strong you couldnt touch her without it getting on you too and everything you touch. Its intense but it does its job. Try spraying the blankets with a chew deterrent and see how that works. If it doesnt the first try, no more blankets or bedding of any kind in the crate.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog chewed everything we used as bedding
in his crate. i don't think he liked any bedding in his crate.
one day i watched him pull a folded towel out of his. after
he pulled the towel out of his crate he went in and laid down.
to stop some of the sound of the crate i use to fold a towel
and place it under the crate (the plastic tray). when i put the towel
under the tray it was folded so nothing was sticking out. how
can dog chew a towel that's under the crate? he can't stick
his head or paw through the wire of the crate to get to it.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

In Ozzy's wire crate, he had a nice little $25 orthopedic bed in there (expensive for how tiny it was - I know that's cheap for a lot of you guys though lol), and even with a chew toy in there, he tore it to shreds! So now he's got a cheap-o little Walgreens dog bed in the kennel he has now. He LOVES that bed. *Sigh*


----------

